# infusions - can someone help on this



## alices (May 2, 2011)

can someone help on this, if I have an infusion starts at 1735-1800 of rocephin and they have another infusion started at 18:20-2000 of levaquin, does the 30 minute rule apply to the 1st infusion? Or does it even apply since the 1st infusion was more than 15 minutes?..thank you for all the help..alice


----------



## eadun2000 (May 2, 2011)

alices said:


> can someone help on this, if I have an infusion starts at 1735-1800 of rocephin and they have another infusion started at 18:20-2000 of levaquin, does the 30 minute rule apply to the 1st infusion? Or does it even apply since the 1st infusion was more than 15 minutes?..thank you for all the help..alice



In order to code for infusion, it has to be 16 minutes or more up to one hour.


----------



## alices (May 4, 2011)

*re-infusions*

Thank you, but  I think I am asking wrong so I am sorry, if my 1st infusion is for 20 minutes then they order another infusion and it is for 1 hour i can code 96365 and 96366n right? I think I am confusing myself because of the 31 minutes needed for a 2nd infusion..thanks alice


----------



## LTibbetts (May 6, 2011)

Hi Alice,

i think i understand what you are asking. 

the total med infusion time is 1 hour & 20 minutes, total, right? There _is _a 30 minute threshold for additional infusion charging, but that is when it is the _same_ medication being infused, and that is where the 30 minute threshold for the second hour to be charged comes into play. When you have a sequential med infusion (a different drug), it has to be at least 16 minutes, and up to 90 minutes, after the initial infusion, for you to be able to charge the 96367. The 96366 would not be used in this scenerio, as that code would only be charged if the medication was the same.. Does that make sense?

p.s.

FYI.... I learned alot about inj/inf coding from Emily (eadun2000), so she can definitely be a good friend in that area for you in the future...

Hi Em!!


----------



## Mojo (May 6, 2011)

alices said:


> can someone help on this, if I have an infusion starts at 1735-1800 of rocephin and they have another infusion started at 18:20-2000 of levaquin, does the 30 minute rule apply to the 1st infusion? Or does it even apply since the 1st infusion was more than 15 minutes?..thank you for all the help..alice



Hi Alice,

Are you referring to 96366 for each additonal hour that requires more than 30 minutes beyond the initial hour? If so, you would need an infusion of at least 91 minutes to code it in addition to the initial hour code.

Your infusions are greater than 15 minutes so the Rocephin infusion in this scenario is the initial service, 96365. The Levaquin is a sequential service if given via the same access, 96367.


----------



## alices (May 9, 2011)

*re-infusions*

Thank you so much for your help, And yes I think I understand now, I was thinking wrong, I thought the 96366 was for each addt'l drug, so thanks again for everything...alice


----------



## Michele Fecho (Dec 14, 2012)

*med infusion*

pt had 2 doses of KCL in 50 D5W. They were given 8hrs apart. Both ran for 2 hrs. We coded the first as 99365 & 99366. How do we code the second?


----------

